# Vous avez beau dire et beau faire



## Corsicum

_"Cher Monsieur, vous avez *beau* dire et *beau* faire, vous n’y *parviendrez *jamais"_ 

Il y a très probablement une expression idiomatique correspondante ?
Grazie


----------



## duchevreuil

Secondo me (anche se non sono italiano per niente) dovrebbe essere:

_Caro signore, [lei] ha un bel dire e un bel fare, non ci riuscirà mai._


----------



## Joan bolets

Oppure:

*Per quanto dite o facciate *(per quanto possiate dire o fare) , non vi riuscirete mai!


----------



## Corsicum

Merci à tous les deux, *duchevreuil, Joan bolets*, on aura beau dire, vous êtes des bons !
A partir de vos réponses j’ai retrouvé aussi des expressions 1659 et 1830, probablement désuetes, mais ça m’intéresse beaucoup.

De Nathanaël Duez - 1659
_Tu as bon dire = Tu hai buon dire = di pur fe fai parla quantu vuoi_
_Tu as beau faire = fa tutto quel che vuoi = fa quanto poi_ 
*Dittionario italiano & francese‎*

De Casimiro Zalli – 1830
_Tu hai bel fare , bel dire , bel pregare , bel piangere , la cosa vuoi_
*Dizionario piemontese, italiano, latino e francese‎ - Page 94*


----------



## alenaro

Ciao, 

di solito, a seconda delle situazioni, ho sentito pronunciare solo una parte delle locuzione da te riportata. 

Per es. di una persona che non è riuscita nel proprio intento, nonostante svariati proclami, si può dire che "ha un bel dire". In tutti questi casi - _avere un bel dire, o un bel fare_ - lo scopo è evidenziare come i risultati siano difficilmente raggiungibili nonostante gli sforzi.


----------



## L'equilibrista

Joan bolets said:


> Oppure:
> 
> *Per quanto dite o facciate *(per quanto possiate dire o fare) , non vi riuscirete mai!


 
"Per quanto (voi) diciate o facciate, non ci riuscirete mai"

Si potrebbe azzardare anche:
"Qualunque cosa diciate o facciate.."


----------

